# Goofy <-> Regular?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi 
My name is Julian and I'm from Germany, so please excuse me if my english is not as correct as it should be. I'm recently doing a research about the proportional distribution of people who ride goofy/regular in Europe and I want to compare it with America. I do this for an essay for my Abitur (german graduation).
So I would be glad if you answer theese four questions for me:

1. Do you ride goofy or regular?
2. Are you righthanded or lefthanded?
3. At soccer or football: With whitch foot do you kick the ball? The right or the left one ?
4. How did you figure out if you were goofy or regular?

Thanks


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm right handed, right footed and ride regular. It was what was comfortable for me as I did wake-boarding before I started snowboarding. 

I was told the easiest way to determine is to have someone push you from behind and whatever foot you put out first to catch you is your dominant foot


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Right handed and ride regular. 

I do the slide on the floor trick. If you slide on a floor which foot do you put forward.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Julez said:


> Hi
> My name is Julian and I'm from Germany, so please excuse me if my english is not as correct as it should be. I'm recently doing a research about the proportional distribution of people who ride goofy/regular in Europe and I want to compare it with America. I do this for an essay for my Abitur (german graduation).
> So I would be glad if you answer theese four questions for me:
> 
> ...


1. Regular
2. Righthandend
3. Right foot
4. Just tried it.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

1) Goofy
2) Left handed
3) I play American football, I don't kick it, I throw it with my left hand. Just because we call it football you think we use our feet? What kind of logic is that? :laugh:
4) The foot I put forward when I slide on ice, when I throw a ball, or the foot I plant when I kick a ball.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

1.goofy
2.right handed
3.right foot
4.i use to skateboard so i just rode the same way i did then


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

1. Regular
2. Right Handed
3. Hate soccer but throw a football with right hand and if needed to kick the football, I would use right leg.
4. Skated growing up and always use regular stance so it was an easy transition.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I ride Regular
I am right handed
I am right footed

I tried both stances my first time out on the slopes and Regular was most comfortable.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

1. Goofy
2. Right handed
3. Right Footed
4. I used to skate too so I don't remember how i figured that out


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Regular
2. Right Handed
3. Left Footed
4. Thats how I rode my skateboard, so it was comfortable.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Regular
Right handed
Right foot

I couldn't tell which way I wanted to snowboarded as both ways felt fine when I was learning. But regular eventually just became my preference. Now I can't ride well at all goofy


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

1. Regular
2. Ambidextrous (I write with my left, do everything else with both, right arm is stronger)
3. Both 
4. Just figured I'd rather push with my right foot like a skateboard


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll answer for both myself and my girlfriend.

*Me*
1. Regular
2. Right Handed
3. Right Footed but have use of both while playing
4. I skateboard mongo (push with left foot, right foot in back) so regular just fit

*Her*
1. Goofy
2. Right Handed
3. Right Footed
4. She was strapped into a snowboard and asked her to look forward. She looked with her right foot in front.


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

Regular
I do everything with my right hand.

For as long as I've been riding boards (I started "skateboarding" when I was like 5) I've been regular. Just kinda happened. The downside is that I've grown up going one way and that's how my mind works now, and I really want to learn switch on all 3 (snow/wake/skate) and it's hard as heck.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

1. Regular
2. Right handed
3. Can kick with both but prefer kicking with the right.
4. The foot I planted when I kicked a soccer ball.


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

1. Regular
2. Right Handed
3. kick with my right foot
4. It just felt right


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

1. Do you ride goofy or regular?
goofy

2. Are you righthanded or lefthanded?
righhanded

3. At soccer or football: With whitch foot do you kick the ball? The right or the left one ?
i play soccer with my right foot mostly

4. How did you figure out if you were goofy or regular?
goofy felt most natural when i strap on my board on my first day but i tried both and stil decided im goofy footed
________
Foxypoison69 live


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Julez said:


> Hi
> My name is Julian and I'm from Germany, so please excuse me if my english is not as correct as it should be. I'm recently doing a research about the proportional distribution of people who ride goofy/regular in Europe and I want to compare it with America. I do this for an essay for my Abitur (german graduation).
> So I would be glad if you answer theese four questions for me:
> 
> ...


well im really going to screw everything up...

ride regular
left handed
kick with left foot in soccer BUT bat right handed and golf right handed
knew i was regular from surfing and skating


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

I ride regular
Right handed at most things( hit baseballs left handed and shoot pool left handed :dunno: )
Kick a ball with my right foot.
Every snowboard test tells me I should be goofy but I ride how I skate boarded.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Goofy
right handed
kick with my right
just what felt right first time on a skateboard at about 6 years old.

oddly I jump off my left foot


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

GOOFY
Left handed
Left foot
It just felt natural...


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

1. Do you ride goofy or regular?
GOOFY

2. Are you righthanded or lefthanded?
Righto

3. At soccer or football: With whitch foot do you kick the ball? The right or the left one ?
Right

4. How did you figure out if you were goofy or regular?
When i was little (4ish) and rode scooters i pushed with my left. And i never knew what mongo was so i always thought the foot you push with is in the back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

1. Goofy
2. Right handed
3. Right foot
4. Cousin pushed me from behind to see which foot i would put forward. I was learning to wakeboard when this happened and I applied it to snowboarding.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

1.Goofy
2. Right
3.Right
4.Foot I'd lead with if running up the starirs


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

1. Regular
2. Right
3. Right
4. Thats how i skate


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

1.Regular
2.Right
3.Right
4.Went with what felt natural.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Regular
Right Handed
Kick with Right
Skateboarded regular and it just felt natural. Oddly I slide on hardwood with my right foot in front and put out my right foot when pushed.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

1. Goofy.
2. Right handed.
3. Kick with right foot,throw with right hand, but play golf and baseball left handed.
4. I dont remember how I figured it out but tell people about the slide on ice thing to find out.
5. Penis hangs to the left.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

ride goofy
right handed
right footed
play hockey/golf/baseball left handed


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Sure thing man...

1. I ride Regular
2. I am right handed
3. I kick the soccer ball with my right foot
4. I just felt more comfortable facing downhill with my left foot


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Goofy.
Right handed.
Kick with the right.
Skateboarded goofy, and we push people from behind in the shop.

I do almost everything "regular" except shoot pool (left is on the back of the cue) and hockey (left is at the top of the stick). When playing goal I catch with the left and hold the stick with the right.

I'd like to see your final results/analysis.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

1. regular 
2.right handed
3.right foot
4. trial and error, but ultimately just felt more comfortable naturally.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

1. Regular
2. Right Handed
3. Right footed
4. Just trying it out it felt much more natural to have left foot leading.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

1. Do you ride goofy or regular? *Primarily regular.*
2. Are you righthanded or lefthanded? *Right-handed.*
3. At soccer or football: With which foot do you kick the ball? The right or the left one? *Right foot.*
4. How did you figure out if you were goofy or regular? *I learned to ride goofy and when I started learning to ride switch, I discovered that riding regular was more comfortable.
*
Happy to help.


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Do you ride goofy or regular?
Regular
2. Are you righthanded or lefthanded?
Right handed
3. At soccer or football: With whitch foot do you kick the ball? The right or the left one ?
Right Foot
4. How did you figure out if you were goofy or regular?
Skate board and surf Regular


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

1. Regular
2. Right Handed
3. I did a lot of Tae Kwon Do and my right leg was my dominant
4. I did a little skateboarding when I was younger, but I ride goofy on a skateboard. I tried both directions on a snowboard and did much better with regular.

BTW, I slide on ice with my left foot out and put my right one out when I get pushed. Those two methods aren't very accurate. You never know until you try. Not like it's hard to switch positions.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Goofy
2. Right Handed
3. Right foot kick
4. Skateboarding, cant remember why I chose goofy


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> 1) Goofy
> 2) Left handed
> 3) I play American football, I don't kick it, I throw it with my left hand. Just because we call it football you think we use our feet? What kind of logic is that? :laugh:
> 4) The foot I put forward when I slide on ice, when I throw a ball, or the foot I plant when I kick a ball.


Sorry I mixed it up with rugby... isn't rugby where you sometimes also kick the ball over the goal poles?!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Julez said:


> Sorry I mixed it up with rugby... isn't rugby where you sometimes also kick the ball over the goal poles?!


That's American football. I believe rugby has poles but you just kick between them. There is no crossbar.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Conventional wisdom says I should ride regular. I don't.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

cifex said:


> That's American football. I believe rugby has poles but you just kick between them. There is no crossbar.


So you have to kick the ball sometimes...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Julez said:


> So you have to kick the ball sometimes...


If you read your own statement, you asked if rugby was where you kicked *over* the goal post. I answered your question.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

just try both of them out..the first 3 days i was on a board i rented...day 1 was regular....day 2 i tried goofy....and by day 3 i was back to regular and stuck with that...just try em both out:dunno:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

BurtonRider87 said:


> just try both of them out..the first 3 days i was on a board i rented...day 1 was regular....day 2 i tried goofy....and by day 3 i was back to regular and stuck with that...just try em both out:dunno:


You didn't read the OP's question, did you? :laugh:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

1. Goofy
2. Lefthanded - Although I play hockey, cricket, baseball right handed.
3. Left
4. Sliding on the floor trick.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

I am:
Right handed
Right footed
Ride Regular
When I started boarding, it just felt better leading with my left leg.

My stepsister is
Left handed, but writes, holds the knife and throws with her right (in Russia they forced you to use your right hand no matter what)
Kicks with left leg... I think.
No preference whether regular or goofy, weird.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

1. Goofy
2. Right Handed
3. Right footed
4. I tried wakeboarding once and it felt more natural to have my right foot foreward so I went with that. I also slide on ice with my right foot foreward.


----------

